# 5w6, 1w2, 3w2 - so/sp/sx - INTP?



## The Unseen (Oct 26, 2010)

Can someone with knowledge of the Enneagram theory tell me what this all means? For me specifically? 

*5w6, 1w2, 3w2 - so/sp/sx
*
I just can't make myself understand it clearly... I haven't found enough of what I'm looking for on it, to make it make sense. I'm seeking clarity. Help would be much appreciated.

Also, what exactly is the correlation of this in regards to me being an INTP?


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

This means that your core (primary) type is 5, which is often associated with INTPs although any MBTI type can be any enneagram type. 

The basic Five desire is to be competent, and that's how Fives deal with the world around them (trying to collect knowledge so that they can eliminate threats through overwhelming competence.) 5w6 means that you have some traits of 6. Generally speaking, 5w4s are more iconoclastic (using their knowledge to promote their own individuality) and 5w6s are more like scientists. In fact, I consider 5w6 to be the stereotypical "scientist" enneagram type.

When Fives are in a growth state, they get assertive like Eights. When they're in a stressed state, they become scattered like Type Sevens.

Your next type is 1w2. This is your "gut" type and it basically represents how you interact with the world. It's not as strong as your core type, but Type One is about perfectionism. Type Ones value integrity and can be critical of themselves and others. They usually have some strong sense of right and wrong and seek to be ethical. Your two wing means you have elements of type two ("the helper") in your gut fix.

Your third type is 3w2. This is a "heart" type (or "image" type, as some people call it) and it represents how you see yourself and how you want the world to see you. Threes want to feel valuable and often channel that into a desire to succeed. Threes are called "the achievers" because they love being successful (and being admired.)

As for the variant stackings (so/sp/sx):

So stands for "Social" and those with this variant stacking first often are keenly aware of other people and seek out personal connections. Social doesn't mean that you go to parties all the time, but it means that you're more likely to be able to connect to other people in general.

Sp stands for "self-preservation", which means that you'd be next concerned with your own well-being and the well-being of others. This is a really practical variant.

Sx stands for "sexual", which doesn't always have to do with sex, but means that you'd seek out intense experiences. 

MBTI is more about how you process information and Enneagram is more about what drives you. But 5w6 makes a lot of sense with INTP, as well as INTJ.


----------



## iMaven (Jan 14, 2011)

don't use a test to determine your tri-type. use hours of research and introspection. the main thing is understanding the basic fears/desires, leaden rules, how they manipulate others, and how they disintegrate/integrate. 

i'm a 4w3, 5w6, 1w2. 
The instinctual stacking play a huge role as well.. from determining loners to romantics to social butterflies.

if you are sure this is your type... 
great site which says it all: enneagram pages

has very good descriptions on the subtypes of each type (meaning different wings). you can find instinctual stacking on these forums for each type


the correlations break down between mbti and enneagram eventually so i wouldn't bother.


----------

